# Egyes szám vs. többes szám



## francisgranada

Hello!

Melyik változatot tartjátok természetesnek vagy helyesnek, esetleg szerintetek van-e különbség a kettő között:

Az embereknek gyakran nincs saját vélemény*e* 
Az embereknek gyakran nincs saját vélemény*ük*

Köszi!


----------



## AndrasBP

Szia!

Végigzongoráztam pár hasonló példát a fejemben, és nem érzek lényeges különbséget.
Biztos, hogy nyelvtanilag mindkét szerkezet helyes és gyakori, a Google találatok is ezt mutatják:

Pl. "az embereknek nincs pénze/pénzük", "a magyaroknak van esze/eszük", stb.


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, ebben az esetben is érvényesül az, hogy az egy birtokra utaló ragokat preferáljuk (viszont az egyeztetés a többes számú birtokossal stiláris különbséget jelent mindössze: ha egyeztetjük, az választékosabbnak számít).

Csak akkor kell vigyázni, ha félreérthető lehet az, ha a _több birtokot_ nem jelölnénk: pl. a diákok letették a vizsgájukat (ha mindnek egy volt egyenként), de vizsgáikat (ha a diákoknak külön-külön több vizsgája is volt).


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> Csak akkor kell vigyázni, ha félreérthető lehet az, ha a _több birtokot_ nem jelölnénk: pl. a diákok letették a vizsgájukat (ha mindnek egy volt egyenként), de vizsgáikat (ha a diákoknak külön-külön több vizsgája is volt).


Igen, ilyesmire gondoltam én is.


----------



## numerator

Zsanna said:


> Igen, ebben az esetben is érvényesül az, hogy az egy birtokra utaló ragokat preferáljuk


Zsanna, azt akartad mondani, hogy az egy _birtokosra_ utaló ragokat preferáljuk (tehát _van pénze_, inkább mint _van pénzük_)?
Mert több birtokról az eredeti kérdésben nem volt szó.


----------



## Zsanna

Nem, de jogos a felvetésed, mert itt egyszerre több lehetséges probléma is felvetődhet, és én igazából közvetve (az egyik - bár valószínűleg a gyakrabban felvetődő - lehetséges problémára koncentrálva) válaszoltam. 

Az eredeti kérdésre leszűkített válasz így lenne: bár mindkét tendencia megfigyelhető, "igényesebb stílusban ragaszkodjunk az egyeztetéshez". (Idézet a Nyelvművelő Kézikönyv 1983-as kiadásából.)


----------



## francisgranada

numerator said:


> Zsanna, azt akartad mondani, hogy az egy _birtokosra_ utaló ragokat preferáljuk (tehát _van pénze_, inkább mint _van pénzük_)?
> Mert több birtokról az eredeti kérdésben nem volt szó.



A kettő valahogy összefügg. Vagyis "a diákok letették a vizsgájukat" ugyan több vizsgát jelent, de nem személyenként, hanem ahogy Zsanna írja  "mindnek egy volt egyenként". Viszont szerintem figyelembe kell venni azt is, hogy a magyarban _egyes számot_ (tkp. inkább "jelöletlen" vagy "indifferens" alakot) használunk akkor is, ha nem fontos hangsúlyozni a többest (pl. "kék szeme van" ahelyett, hogy "kék szemei vannak", holott valószínüleg mind a két szeme kék).

Tehát ha azt mondom, hogy "a diákok letették a vizsgájukat", nem zárja ki azt, hogy esetleg valaki több vizsgát tett le. Ha viszont fontos kiemelni, hogy több  vizsgáról volt szó személyenként vagy általában, akkor inkább azt modjuk, hogy  "a diákok letették a vizsgáikat". Mindenesetre, nem teljesen egyértelmű, megítélésem szerint ....

Szerintem a több birtok sem egyértelmű:_ "A vihar közeledtével, az emberek bementek a házukba". _Mindenki a saját házába, vagy egy közös házba_? .... "A vihar közeledtével, az emberek bementek a házaikba". _Mindenki a saját házába, vagy mindenki valamelyik házba a több ház közül, amit birtokol? ....

Ami a preferenciát illeti,  személy szerint talán inkább azt mondanám, hogy pl. "az embereknek van _pénzük" _mint azt, hogy _"_az embereknek van _pénze". _Gyakorlati szempontból nem érzek igazán különbéget a kettő között én sem, ezért is az eredeti kérdésem ... De mégis, pusztán elméletileg, mintha "van pénze" inkább az _emberek közös pénzére_ utalna, míg  "van _pénzük" _inkább _kinek-kinek a saját pénzére .... _


----------



## Zsanna

francisgranada said:


> A kettő valahogy összefügg. Vagyis "a diákok letették a vizsgájukat" ugyan több vizsgát jelent, de nem személyenként, hanem ahogy Zsanna írja  "mindnek egy volt egyenként". Viszont szerintem figyelembe kell venni azt is, hogy a magyarban _egyes számot_ (tkp. inkább "jelöletlen" vagy "indifferens" alakot) használunk akkor is, ha nem fontos hangsúlyozni a többest (pl. "kék szeme van" ahelyett, hogy "kék szemei vannak", holott valószínüleg mind a két szeme kék).


Igen, általában is igaz, meg esetenként speciális szabályt is lehet találni. A példádban éppen azt, hogy a páros szerveket egyes számban szoktuk használni. Ez annyira jellemző, hogy az 1db szem, kéz, láb stb. az _fél_ szem, _fél_ kéz, _fél_ láb stb. (A két szerv vagy végtag "ad ki egy egészet", azaz egész, egészséges embert...)


francisgranada said:


> Tehát ha azt mondom, hogy "a diákok letették a vizsgájukat", nem zárja ki azt, hogy esetleg valaki több vizsgát tett le.


Nem zárja ki, mert nem fogalmazunk mindig pontosan, de a szabályok szerint ennek egyértelműnek kellene lenni. Ez az alak arra utal, hogy mindegyik diáknak egy vizsgája volt.


francisgranada said:


> Szerintem a több birtok sem egyértelmű:_ "A vihar közeledtével, az emberek bementek a házukba". _Mindenki a saját házába, vagy egy közös házba_? .... "A vihar közeledtével, az emberek bementek a házaikba". _Mindenki a saját házába, vagy mindenki valamelyik házba a több ház közül, amit birtokol?


Az első kérdésre a válasz a szövegösszefüggésben keresendő. Ha nincs ilyen megadva, akkor mindnek egy van, tehát egy átlagos, normális szituációról van szó.
A második kérdés szerintem nem igazán vetődhet fel az ige természete miatt: egy ember egyszerre nem tud több házba bemenni, akármennyi is van a birtokában. (Hacsak nem látogatják őket sorba, de ez már nagyon spéci szituáció lenne, amire biztos lenne valamilyen előzetes utalás vagy magyarázat.)


francisgranada said:


> Ami a preferenciát illeti, személy szerint talán inkább azt mondanám, hogy pl. "az embereknek van _pénzük" _mint azt, hogy _"_az embereknek van _pénze". _Gyakorlati szempontból nem érzek igazán különbéget a kettő között én sem, ezért is az eredeti kérdésem ... De mégis, pusztán elméletileg, mintha "van pénze" inkább az _emberek közös pénzére_ utalna, míg "van _pénzük" _inkább _kinek-kinek a saját pénzére .... _


Pedig tényleg mindkettőt lehet mondani, és sokan használják az egyes számú alakot is (de már tudjuk, hogy választékosabb stílusban ajánlatos a többes személyre utaló - egyeztetett - alakot használni).
Egyetértek veled a benyomásokat illetően is, de tudnék az egyes számú alak használatának egy másik színezetére is utalni. Egy általános igazságnak tartott dolog kinyilatkoztatására (annak ellenére, hogy a _pénzük_ alak itt is pontosabb lenne):
Pl.  "Az embereknek nincs pénze ilyesmire". (Mondjuk naponta új, 25 eurós maszkot venni - igaz, az tisztítható, nem kellene naponta eldobni sem, de most tekintsünk el ettől...). Ilyen esetben valószínűleg fel sem merülne senkiben, hogy más alak jobb lenne. Tehát lehetséges, hogy bizonyos esetekben már jobb is ez a "hétköznapi" használat, ha a megfelelő cél érdekében választjuk a megfelelő időben. (Persze itt van a kutya elásva. Ki mondja meg, hogy mikor melyik a legmegfelelőbb alak? Erre már nem a nyelvtan ad választ, hanem a stilisztika.)


----------

